# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Цвет глаз малыша

## Ramadana

Может ли у голубоглазых родителей родится кареглазый ребенок? Какой цвет получится глаз у ребенка, если родители голубоглазые и зеленоглазые? Генетика предсказуема или нет? Какой цвет глаз получился у вашего ребеночка? Есть ли непредсказуемые сочетания глаз малыша и родителей?

----------


## Ramadana

Могу привести только свой собственный пример. У меня родители оба с голубыми глазами. Брат младший тоже с голубыми глазами. А я с зелеными. В роду в ближайших 4-х поколениях зеленоглазых не встречалось. Два дедушки и одна бабушка - голубоглазые, а одна бабушка кареглазая. Есть родственники с кареглазыми глазами. Как это получилось, не понятно.

А как у вас?

----------


## Noireverte

Цвет глаз - сложная штука, комбинации у детей и родителей могут быть разными. Пара цитат:




> The genetics of eye color are so complex that almost any parent-child combination of eye colors can occur.


http://www.medterms.com/script/main/...ticlekey=25003




> “So contrary to what used to be thought, it is possible for two  blue-eyed parents to have a brown-eyed child, although this is not  common.”


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0222180729.htm

----------


## летняя мама

У мамы голубые глаза, у папы зелёные. У нас с сестрой карии. Карих глаз ни по маминой, ни по папиной линии не наблюдалось ни  у кого(в обозримом прошлом)

----------


## Ramadana

Вот еще нашла информацию:


Изменения цвета глаз во время полового созревания , раннего детства, беременности, иногда после травмы говорят о том, что возможно глаза могут менять свой цвет из-за химических или гормональных изменений в теле человека. 


Исследования с участием белых близнецов показало, что цвет глаз может меняться со временем, а  депегментирование радужки может быть так же генетически определено. Наиболее  подвержены изменениям глаза с ореховым цветом радужки.

----------


## kiara

У меня у родителей глаза карие(у папы) и зеленые, ярко-выраженного цвета (у мамы). У меня с рождения были ореховые, ближе к карим. Однако лет 10 назад они стали зеленеть и вот сейчас почти зеленые, лишь еле заметный ореховые ободок остался.
У мужа карие, у сыновей обоих зеленые, причем у младшего ярко-выраженный цвет,а у старшего более темные.

----------


## Ramadana

Шансы на коричневые, голубые или зелёные глаза

----------

